# Parting out: 2003 Passat W8 Sedan



## Birdog410 (Mar 28, 2015)

I am parting out my 2003 VW W8. Since I can't figure out how to upload pics to this forum, feel free to email me with any questions and I'll send you pics. It's black ext and black int. 

Today, I just finished putting the car in the service position. I had to take a couple parts for my other W8. If you need any parts feel free to email me and I'll get back with you asap. The engine still runs great and has 120k miles on it.

I will be taking the front drivers side qtr panel and some various trim pieces for my other W8. 

[email protected]


----------



## Birdog410 (Mar 28, 2015)

BTW. Here are some pics from my CL ad.

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/pts/4953114588.html


----------



## earntson_Kc (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: W8 Passat*

Was it involved in a front end collision ?


----------



## earntson_Kc (Jun 26, 2013)

Not sure how techy you are, but do you know what other vehicles the W8 will fit into ?


----------

